# Cheap ceramic coating



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks premium 
Look forward to try it
















Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Ebay ?


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Also on AliExpress. Maybe it's the same thing as Mr Fix 9H under a different name?


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Ebay ?


Yes on eBay

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

voon said:


> Also on AliExpress. Maybe it's the same thing as Mr Fix 9H under a different name?


I have also ordre the Mr fix 9H so maybe i can Find out if IT is the same thing 

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

neat ..  I have three sets of Mr Fix on the way.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Good luck with that, if I was to put a ceramic coating on my own car or a customers I would do my homework on the company and the product, remember cheap is not good and good is not cheap


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Eric the Red said:


> Good luck with that, if I was to put a ceramic coating on my own car or a customers I would do my homework on the company and the product, remember cheap is not good and good is not cheap


Fusso is good and cheap 
Don't slay a product untill you've tried it.

A lot of dutch people ordered MrFix 9H and this Veteran coating and are testing ATM.
Results look promising, application is easy.

I think this is a good thing, as I feel a lot of coatings are private label and prices are getting ridiculous for a small bottle. This could help

And remember back in the days when AQuartz/Cquartz and Wolf's Chemicals Bodywrap came out. People were sceptical as well, slaying it because those claims were 'impossible'...


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

Eric the Red said:


> Good luck with that, if I was to put a ceramic coating on my own car or a customers I would do my homework on the company and the product, remember cheap is not good and good is not cheap


How bad can it go, in worst case it dont last.... And i will try it on wheels, wheel caps, and black trim.

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm looking positively at it. All videos I've seen so far make it look great ... and I don't mean the advertisment vids, but the private people that used it and made show offs. Secondly, some (many actually) of the automobile products are like cosmetics: they sell dreams at super high margins, so I do not see the automatic failure of a cheap product. It's just sold at base price.

I'm eager to try them once they arrive


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Be interested to see how well these perform. I can't see them being better than the top boys but we do know in the detailing world we do pay double sometimes for thr same stuff in a more fancy bottle with better marketing


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I cannot see the being as good, not even close. 

Hope somebody does a in-depth review soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Ceramic coatings have been around a while now, and formulas changed many times over. There's every chance this is just one of the original or more simpler products could mint from china or Korea. 

I guess a good way to test if it's a proper coating is to leave a drop in a spoon over night and see if it hardens properly.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

wish wash said:


> Be interested to see how well these perform. I can't see them being better than the top boys but we do know in the detailing world we do pay double sometimes for thr same stuff in a more fancy bottle with better marketing


It's easily as good (or better) than Gyeon and liquid elements in vids like this:






Longevity is not known yet ... at least I have not seen many vids on that on any of the products.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow.......at 13.08 they do the hardness test against scratching!
Certainly grabbed my attention and got my credit card itching to purchase some.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

voon said:


> It's easily as good (or better) than Gyeon and liquid elements in vids like this:
> 
> 9HMrFix Keramikversiegelung richtig auftragen Test - apply a ceramic coating english Mr.Fix 9H - YouTube
> 
> Longevity is not known yet ... at least I have not seen many vids on that on any of the products.


Like I've commented everytime I saw this video. What you see here from Liquid Elements is not what I have experienced everything I've applied it to someones car. The Ecoshield sheets and beads like crazy. He was just much more careless when applying, not as thouroughly, big lines,...
The mrfix he took way more time applying, much more carefull...
Crappy video that can make any product look better then the other.
When you then see he has like 20 bottles of mrfix and he posts a link where he get comission everytime, this shows how "reliable" these videos are


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

There are other vids of other people showing the same good behaviour. I also seriously doubt a chinese company pays him any comissions  I also don't find it uncommon for a well known carcar youtuber to stock up at that price. But we shall see for ourself soon, I'm open minded.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Ive no doubts it`ll do the job


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

voon said:


> There are other vids of other people showing the same good behaviour. I also seriously doubt a chinese company pays him any comissions  I also don't find it uncommon for a well known carcar youtuber to stock up at that price. But we shall see for ourself soon, I'm open minded.


Yes, the mrfix shows good waterbehaviour, but the liquid elements is way better than in his video. And making 1 product act poorly, makes the other one look even bettet


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

There we go ... the stuff arrived  Quick check revealed the expected contents: The little bottle, the applicator sponge core and a towel. Did a quick smell check after someone once reported he got something smeeling of nothing: Not the case with my seller, strong typical solvent smell these coats have, so I expect the genuine article.

Also attached the instructions, which are the expected google translate gibberish (also they mention 3 images, but there's only two  ).

My attempt at a clearer manual (nonnative spaker, sorry for basic english ):

1. Pretreatment

First completely prepare car. Wash, remove scratches if necessary, and get the surface to be completely devoid of any substances by also using degreasers (isoprop etc) till it's really free of any contaminant or earlier waxes whatever.

2. Apply coating

2.1 This is the thing I'm unsure: Apparently, you should first spray a thin mist of (demineralized) water on the cars surface, then apply 4-5 drops of coating to a towel wrapped around the sponge. Later continue adding 1-2 drops when needed etc. Apply in a criss cross application that way, work on small surface parts .. like 40x40cm. (see first car figure)

Notes:
1. Again, completely degrease all, otherwise performance = poo.
2. Tips on using degreaser: Spray MF towel, not surface (no degreaser in apckage btw)
3. Rinse degreaser off with water, no waiting for it drying up. I'd also immediatly dry it, since we're usually using normal water full of lime.
4. Try the whole thing on a more or less hidden area first to see if your whol eprocess works

2.2 Applying the coating
Wait about 5 Minutes in warm/humid weather, 5-10 in colder/drier weather for the coating to cure. Then, first wipe it gently with a humid towl (neither dry not dripping wet .. i.e. submerse and wring out) without too much force, as to not rip off the coating partially in circular fashion (car hood image 2), in the end, wipe in the direction of the intended water flow (apparently displayd on a nonexistant image 3).

Notes here:
1. The coating hardens with water and oxygen. faster in warm/humid, slower in cold/dry weather
2. Do absolutly not leave the product on for too long (will leave 3D structures, smearing whatever, thats very hard to remove later)
3. Only gently wipe, not with force
4. Don't wipe too much as to not remove too much product
5. Use humid towels, too dry or wet are both crap
6. Don't touch the surface till it's hardened 
7. Work slowly, panel by panel, in small area of about 40x40cm. Don't try to cover to much in one step

2.3 Even distribution of coating/wiping
After humid wiping, immediatly follow this up by wiping gently again with a a dry towel to remove any residual humidty ("paint in the water? I geuss humid paint") and to allow the coating do distribute evenly (didnt we do that before?) until the shiny is nice. Again, fist in some circles, then last in the direction the water should flow away later.

Notes: 

1. No idea what they try to tell me here ... Keep the "remaining 10% of coating" (?) uniformly spread without any visible wiping marks for a good gloss. I doubt we're suppsoed to put on product again at this stage. Maybe means in the last remaining moments before totally having dried it?
2. Work panel by panel, no hasty one time job
3. Pay extra attention to complex shapes of the cars surface, as to properly wipe there as well
4. Not sure. Pay attention to the edges of the panels. Maybe to not put coating on an adjaecent panel to avoid any unseen hardening of smears etc
5. Immediatly insepct any panel you finished before continueing, maker sure its all ok.

2.4 Final check on the work
Use a mobile camera to check for any residue you missed while wiping. I'd rather guess that you use a proper light here. Again use a humid towel first, then dry if you have remaining sports to do. Once done do ... er .. not sure here .. read the precautions for further maintenance?

Notes:
1. Once done move the car out into the sun to check again (betetr light)
2. Leave no uneven residue. Can only be removed by machine polishing later
3. To improve the coating I think this means you can apply a second layer
4. In warm, sunny times, you can ahrden the coating within 2 hours. Avoid water(rain) and touching it till its fully hardened. if actually water stained, you can rinse it at low pressure (huh .. you just said no water ) and dry it.

Daily maintenance:
Regular washin etc helps the longevity of the product. 
1. Wash/Dry with soft towels only .. no scratchy stuff.
2. No excessive pressure washer stress .. clean reasonably soft
3. Use neutral shampoos or specialized coating shampoos (i.e. avoid stuff with added wax etc I guess and pH neutral)
4. Only hand wash, no automated crap at the station
5. No idea ... maybe this just means: extend the coat if it gets less performant. I.e. do all again.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd try it on your lawnmower first...


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

On FB a professional detailer tried it on a car because of his clients demand. 
His co-worker got sick and his lips are burning, tongue is numb and nose is running. And he was wearing a 3M mouth mask and gloves...
I'm staying away from this stuff. My health is worth more then some extra money


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

So it's a pro detailer selling stuff 50times as expensive not liking it compared to the many hobbyist videos I've seen that did really well and don't report any issues weeks after?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Blackmondie said:


> On FB a professional detailer tried it on a car because of his clients demand.
> His co-worker got sick and his lips are burning, tongue is numb and nose is running. And he was wearing a 3M mouth mask and gloves...
> I'm staying away from this stuff. My health is worth more then some extra money


Without wanting too sound suspicious, a facebook post might not be the gospel truth, I read on Facebook that Elvis was spotted working in a local chippy.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Without wanting too sound suspicious, a facebook post might not be the gospel truth, I read on Facebook that Elvis was spotted working in a local chippy.


That's strange I heard Elvis was living in a underwater house he dose get around a lot these days :lol:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

It was on a detailing group page.
I know you shouldn't trust it 100%, but also hobbiests have said similar stuff


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Sure, but all these things contain strong solvent etc. Not all masks protect against all kinds of solvent etc. I assume wrong handling and not enough air here.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

After one use...








:lol::lol::lol:.
Seriously though I will probably give it a try at that price.SJ.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

MR Fix,20.000 orders just on Aliexpress. must be one of the world's best-selling coatings


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

I’ve bought a bottle to test on my alloys.......if it comes before Christmas that is!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Eddmeister said:


> I've bought a bottle to test on my alloys.......if it comes before Christmas that is!


Mine took a week/half:thumb:


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Let's be honest, cheap rubbish at a high price but in fancy packaging or a nice design is still cheap rubbish. We've all probably have or had the same product at the same recipe at totally different price points from different manufacturers and packaging that looks and smells different and convinced ourselves the more expensive one is better, I know I have. I've also helped mates wash their car with their generic non specific brand car shampoo and being pleasantly surprised how well it cleans. 

Try products before dismissing them, but take sensible precautions when using them and be prepared to risk the consequences of not having redress in the event of problems. Paint can be repaired!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Just ordered mine and getting ready for when I apply it to my car.
I had to order one more thing as well to make sure I am safe at application time,Its getting expensive....








,People on this thread really crack me up:lol:.SJ.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> Just ordered mine and getting ready for when I apply it to my car.
> I had to order one more thing as well to make sure I am safe at application time,Its getting expensive....
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:

Good to see a bit of normality getting brought back into the thread SJ. Is that an air fed mask though if not I'd consider that just to be extra careful


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I think after the reactions on this post everybody will be more than keen to see how it performs and,,,, yes,,,, I plan to order some too at that price just for the heck of it. 

I genuinely look forward to some "after" pics as I too believe that this will quite possibly, if not very probably be, a recipe that is being re-sold under a more trusted brand somewhere in our world of detailing,,,,,,,


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

macca666 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Good to see a bit of normality getting brought back into the thread SJ. Is that an air fed mask though if not I'd consider that just to be extra careful


Food for thought macca DW is one of the best communites out their...members need to remember that for sure,their"s nothing wrong with a bit of banter BUT!....:thumb:Thanks for the advice on the air fed mask .SJ.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I applied it to the rear offside quarter of my work ford focus. The rest of the car is coated with Fusso, topped with Orchard Perfection. I'll see how it goes over the coming weeks. Panel was decontaminated, machined, and wiped with IPA. Very easily applied, but slightly grabby to remove, and the panel doesn't feel as slick as the adjacent panels. 

If there's anything noteworthy to report, you'll be the first to know.

Cooks


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

On a side note, Waxmode on Youtube is waiting for his Mr Fix 9H to arrive and will be testing it soon-ish


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Game over, time to take stock on here and closed until further notice.


----------

